# Spam vom Absender "Post"



## Marco001 (4 Mai 2009)

Ich werde in letzter Zeit viel mit Mails von einem Absender belagert, der einfach "Post" heißt. Inhalt sind meist irgendwelche Sachen mit "Schnell abnehmen" und anderem Diätzeugs, in seltenen Fällen auch mal Sexangebote. Habe bisher nie geantwortet, die Mails sind sehr schlicht gehalten. 
Weiß da jemand genaueres?


----------



## Heiko (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Spam vom Absender "Post"*

Wenn Du noch dazu sagen würdest was Dich genau interessiert...

Kurz: es ist SPAM, der Absender ist "post" und die Mails werden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit per Botnetz verschickt.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Spam vom Absender "Post"*

Als Betreffzeile werden oft irgendwelche unverfängliche Phrasen genommen. Die Spammer wissen, dass besonders die Betreffzeilen von den Spamfiltern besonders gründlich und rabiat kontrolliert werden. Wenn da irgendwie z.B. das Wort "Viagra" auftaucht (oder die Variante "[email protected]" etc.), dann beißt sofort der Spamfilter zu.


----------



## Marco001 (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Spam vom Absender "Post"*

Bei mir sinds immer Sachen wie "Nie mehr Dick sein". Allerdings sehr billig gemacht, bekomme ich aber massenweise.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Spam vom Absender "Post"*

Auch diese Spams für "slim-line"-Diäten oder Abnehm-Pillen kommen i.d.R. von russischen Großspammern der sogenannten "R.S.G."(Polyakov, Kuvayev, Yambo Financials u.a.). Dahinter steckt eine regelrechte Mafia, die viele der momentan im Umlauf befindlichen Viren programmiert, und die daher die Kontrolle über die Botnetze mit z.T. Millionen von Teilnehmern hat. Diese Botnetze werden zum "Abkippen" des Massenspams verwendet. Die Russki-Spammer sind daher i.d.R. nicht beweisbar nachzuverfolgen.

Die Webserver, auf denen die spambeworbenen Webseiten gehostet sind, stehen auf sogenannten "bullet-proof"-Servern, dass sind Server von Betreibern in China oder Korea, die auf Beschwerden nicht reagieren. Andere spambeworbene Webseiten sind auch gerne mal auf Botnetzen gehostet.

Die Pillen wiederum werden hauptsächlich in China und Indien hergestellt. Sie können durchaus auch mal schädliche Substanzen und Umweltgifte enthalten. Niemand auf der Welt kontrolliert, was in dem Zeugs drin ist. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für die spambeworbenen Viagra-Pillen, die natürlich nicht von Pfizer/USA kommen, sondern die i.d.R. gefälschte, nachgemachte Pillen aus irgendwelchen chinesischen Giftküchen sind.

Das alles ist internationale, organisierte Wirtschaftskriminalität in Reinform.


----------



## Marco001 (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Spam vom Absender "Post"*

Von solchen angeblichen Wundermitteln sollte man auch schön die Finger lassen, ausser man will unbedingt schwerkrank werden oder gleich in die Kiste. Einfach unter aller Sau, Gesundheitsschädliches Zeug unter die Leute zu werfen.


----------

